# Stages in progress and finish.



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

I paint all sorts of things for practise. I liked a picture so decided to paint it for fun. It's a scene from the film _Sense and Sensibility_. Here are a couple of views along the way. I sketched it out roughly and made a start on some colour:
I descided to concentrate on the figure group and fade the background away.
I filled in some detail colour and more background. 
As it was purely for practise I decided I'd gone far enough and called it finished. I didn't want a photograph image, just a general representation. The frame is just a Windows addition for effect.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I like this a lot!


----------



## SylviaCSosnovskaFineArt (Jul 12, 2016)

I like the movement of the entire picture. Watercolour is a very difficult medium to use,the first image is more light and flowy in terms of colour. I'm sure you will get there.


----------

